# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Конкурс частушек для всех!

## Asteriks

*Этот конкурс для того, чтобы весело поздравить друг друга с 23 февраля и 8 марта.
Женская половина пусть поздравляет мужчин частушками, а мужская половина женщин!
А потом споём вместе))))
А самую лучшую выберем, когда насочиняем много, хорошо?*

----------


## Asteriks

Я надену бело платье
Да по чату пролечу 
Всех мальчишек расцелую -
Вас поздравить я хочу! 
***
Мой милёночек - подпольщик,
От меня скрывается.
Я к другому переброшусь - 
Пусть понапрягается! 
***
Полюбила я Алёшу 
И хочу понравится,
Вот метёлкой отлуплю -
Сразу же исправится.
***
Саныч симки все собрал-
Лайфом развлекается
Астер письмецо прислал,
Теперь Астер мается.

Астериксс

----------


## HARON

По реке плывёт тапор
Из села Кукуева
Ну и пусть себе плывёт
Железяка.. .... ржавая!

----------


## Asteriks

> По реке плывёт тапор
> Из села Кукуева
> Ну и пусть себе плывёт
> Железяка.. .... ржавая!


 Надо свою частушку писать. А про Кукуево не надо.

А как по форуму Харон шатается,
Не в тему пишет всё, сам улыбается.
Возьму Харона я, закину в лодочку:
"Ты перестань флудить да кушать водочку!"

----------


## Asteriks

Мыши форум зафлудили,
Танком их не прошибёшь!
Популярность получили,
К нам без сыра не зайдёшь.

----------


## Alex

Вот уж отмели метели, 
Светит солнце на плетень, 
Мы б частушками хотели 
Вас поздравить в этот день! 
В этот праздник все мужчины 
Жаждут дамам угодить, 
Ведь имеются причины 
Их еще сильней любить! 
Мы три дня соображали, 
Чем порадовать бы вас? 
Не оставить чтоб в печали, 
Чтоб не гневались на нас! 
Завтрак что ль подать в постели? 
Удивили б жен своих! 
Но потом перехотели: 
Вдруг запачкаете их? 
Накупить вам что ль букетов? 
В каждом роз по двадцать пять? 
Но семейные бюджеты 
Мы должны оберегать… 
Подарить вам бриллиантов? 
Украшений золотых? 
Но ведь мы не виноваты: 
Денег нет у нас таких… 
Вы без золота прекрасны, 
Хороши от сих до сих! 
Украшения напрасны, 
Мы вас любим и без них! 
Может нам состряпать ужин? 
Приготовить вам еды? 
Ну а вдруг вам станет хуже? 
Как бы не было беды… 
Может пол помыть в квартире? 
И бельишко постирать? 
Но сегодня праздник в мире - 
В праздник нужно отдыхать! 
Кто же сможет нас направить? 
Как пробить мыслей затор? 
Ну так как нам вас поздравить? 
Мы не знаем до сих пор… 
Голову ломать не будем, 
Пальцем в носе теребя! 
Все равно одних вас любим 
И подарим вам СЕБЯ!!!

----------

